# hal 0.5.13 breaks keyboard and mouse

## qacek

I just upgraded to hal 0.5.13 and when I rebooted to my login screen neither my mouse or keyboard worked. Downgrading to 0.5.12_rc1-r7 fixed this for me. Anyone else have this problem? Or I guess this can serve as a warning if you are upgrading hal.

----------

## omidxo

It well be work fine when you ignore etc-update. 

```
diff -ruN hal-0.5.13.orig/hal.conf.in hal-0.5.13/hal.conf.in

--- hal-0.5.13.orig/hal.conf.in

+++ hal-0.5.13/hal.conf.in

@@ -12,4 +12,24 @@

   </policy>

   <policy user="root">

     <allow own="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+   send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+      send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Leds"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>

+    <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal"

+          send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan"/>

   </policy>
```

Something needed in patchset just like hal-0.5.12_rc1-r7.

----------

## knya

My X server can't start with hal-0.5.13.

I downgraded too.

----------

## mroconnor

BUG

----------

## mroconnor

BUG

----------

## knya

BUG

----------

## albright

0.5.13-r1 is still broken for me with old or new hal.conf

----------

## agent_jdh

 *albright wrote:*   

> 0.5.13-r1 is still broken for me with old or new hal.conf

 

Automount of my USB external drive is broken as well now (KDE4), suspect hal.

EDIT - Definitely, downgrade to hal-0.5.12_rc1-r7, automounting works again.

----------

## Nerevar

It seems that hal gets screwed up on a regular basis. Is there a way to specify that you only want to use the "stable" version of a package on an "unstable" system?

Edit:

In /etc/portage/package.keywords put:

sys-apps/hal -~amd64

Anybody know of any problems with this approach?

----------

## The Unabeefer

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

>  *albright wrote:*   0.5.13-r1 is still broken for me with old or new hal.conf 
> 
> Automount of my USB external drive is broken as well now (KDE4), suspect hal.
> 
> EDIT - Definitely, downgrade to hal-0.5.12_rc1-r7, automounting works again.

 

I've spent all of last night and today upgrading and downgrading and upgrading and down....   someday, it will work out.  I have faith!

(In short, same problem for me too, KDE4 etc)

----------

## Hwoarang

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> It seems that hal gets screwed up on a regular basis. Is there a way to specify that you only want to use the "stable" version of a package on an "unstable" system?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> In /etc/portage/package.keywords put:
> ...

 

Normally you should be ok but you should avoid mixing stable and unstable branch  :Wink: 

----------

## ferg

Grr.. and I just spent 10 mins under the desk wondering why my USB switch had stopped working  :Wink: 

Hehe!

Cheers

Ferg

----------

